# Timber Tech Ornamental Rail



## Hatteraser (Dec 5, 2009)

I have to replace a section of timber tech ornamental railing that was destroyed during a small twister. The problem is that after contacting my supplier and then timber tech, the color, White Sand has been discontinued. If anyone has any info on where I could possibly find 1 section of 8' top and bottom rail of this color I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## JmacMSA (Jun 5, 2007)

*TimberTech Whitesand Rail*

Hello, I am the TimberTech Sales Agent in New England, I saw your posting and have sent an e-mail to all my distributors to see if anyone has an 8" section still in stock. I want you to know this is a long shot, but I wanted you to know I am trying. I will let you know either way.
Jay McCarthy
Marketing & Sales Associates
603-234-0679 Cell #


----------



## Hatteraser (Dec 5, 2009)

thank you for your reply please keep me posted


----------

